# Slide out wiper seal



## mtshasta (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone. New to this forum and refreshing on owning a travel trailer. We recently bought a 2007 Arctic Fox travel trailer. I've noticed that the slide out seal is very dry, and will not always fold into the direction of travel of the slide out? I tried spraying the seal with silicone spray but to no avail. Do I need to replace the seal or are there different avenues to pursue?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2016)

welcome to the forum mishasta.I bought a roll of the imitation chrome and angled it from top inner side of slide to bottom outer of slide.  It just sticks on and it will roll the seal right out as the slide goes out.  Also helps carry water away from seal.  If you need I can take a picture.  Had it there now for 8 yr or so and works like a charm.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mtshasta (Mar 25, 2016)

C Nash said:


> welcome to the forum mishasta.I bought a roll of the imitation chrome and angled it from top inner side of slide to bottom outer of slide.  It just sticks on and it will roll the seal right out as the slide goes out.  Also helps carry water away from seal.  If you need I can take a picture.  Had it there now for 8 yr or so and works like a charm.  Hope this helps.


Thank you for your reply C Nash! I would appreciate a picture. As they say, " a picture is worth a thousand words! "


----------



## C Nash (Mar 29, 2016)

I will send a picture as soon as i get the slide fixed so I can slide it out LOL


----------



## mtshasta (Mar 30, 2016)

Good luck with that! Thanks for the reply


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2016)

mtshasta, got a picture but now can't figure out how to post it here LOL.  maybe I can email to you


----------

